# Implementing follow-me eyes into a flat(ish) mask?



## xxokamishinaxx (Sep 27, 2016)

Before I go about asking my questions, I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a newbie here, to the forum and the grounds of  the fur suiting experience alike. I'm not an established furry so to speak, but I certainly do love the furry fandom and have been influenced by many a great fur suiter. While I wont be making suits anytime soon, some of the features and components of some costumes Ive set a goal to make for Halloween include things that are undeniably used in fur suits too, and in my case, I'm trying to make follow me eyes.


I'm familiar with how to make them on their lonesome as individual pieces, but my dilemma is figuring out how or innovating a way to implement them into a lightweight, clay mask (this nice airclay stuff who's name doesn't come to mind, also keep in mind I haven't started to mold the mask yet) that is practically, but not completely, flat. There will be slopes to conform to the face, but it won't be anything like an anthro head; which I feel like poses the problem for me.

Since the mask I'm making doesn't have that extra space in the face for eyes to fit snugly, I'm wondering, is it even possible? Is there a way I could make the outward edges (that's what I tend to call it them, I don't really know what to refer to them as haha :v ) thin enough since I don't have a lot of space to work with and because I don't want to make the mask heavy; that the eyes sit kind of in the face, but aren't squishing mine? But also aren't too thin that the follow me effect is counteracted and doesn't do its thing because the perspective boxing of the eye shape is too skinny? If that makes any sense? I'm rather set in accomplishing this in some way, even if it means I have to innovate a little bit and try different things, but I could really use some advice from some experienced or veteran suiters. 

*ill also include a picture when I'm not traveling to give a better idea of what I'm talking about. It's been almost a month though so there's no telling where it's at ; I'm still fine tuning things in the drawing board because artistically I'm a relentless perfectionist hnng

**Also: needed to update
I forgot to include there is no fur on this mask (I know) and predictably, hiding anything regarding the eyes may be an additional challenge

added in some pictures, one was a quick overview and that one probably looks like shit but it shows what I have in mind pretty well

• I also hope this isn't too far fetched compared to what you guys are used to making. But if you have any ideas, do share. I could really use the help!


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you going to be making toony follow-me eyes, or realistic follow-me eyes? Realistic would be easier for a flat mask, but even if your mask has just a little curve, you can do toony. I would look up as many tutorials on follow me eyes as you can to give yourself a good idea of what you'll do. I was gonna do toony eyes on my fursuit head, but the face mold I bought ended up needing realistic eyes instead so I bought a pair of resin eyes on etsy. They didn't break the bank and in the end they looked great and had a great follow-me effect.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 27, 2016)

_DO NOT_ use clay for a mask! Of all the things that you don't do, that one falls into the "Not In A Million Years" category. It will be too heavy and too fragile to be of any use. Since you're new, you didn't know that. If you look around on the 'net, you will find some resin mask tutorials. That is a better way to go for what sounds like a kigurumi animegao mask.


----------



## xxokamishinaxx (Sep 27, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Are you going to be making toony follow-me eyes, or realistic follow-me eyes? Realistic would be easier for a flat mask, but even if your mask has just a little curve, you can do toony. I would look up as many tutorials on follow me eyes as you can to give yourself a good idea of what you'll do. I was gonna do toony eyes on my fursuit head, but the face mold I bought ended up needing realistic eyes instead so I bought a pair of resin eyes on etsy. They didn't break the bank and in the end they looked great and had a great follow-me effect.


I would probably say they'd categorize as more 'toony' for a lack of a better word on my part tho. They're pretty simple in design, My idea is to create large ringed white pupils that are going to be designed with glow paint, or they might just end up as white orbs with no added iris and work just as fine that way. The surrounding area of the eyes will be black, so (.v.) yeah. I know how to make follow me eyes, just adjusting them for a flatter type mask is gonna be the death of me, haha. I've never seen a tutorial for that.


----------



## xxokamishinaxx (Sep 27, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> _DO NOT_ use clay for a mask! Of all the things that you don't do, that one falls into the "Not In A Million Years" category. It will be too heavy and too fragile to be of any use. Since you're new, you didn't know that. If you look around on the 'net, you will find some resin mask tutorials. That is a better way to go for what sounds like a kigurumi animegao mask.


Oi, so air dry clay is a no go? Like polyform/ Model Air? Not even something like paper clay? Ouch that's a bummer ;-; thanks for suggesting resin, I've seems tons on it and k actually like the idea and the quality of the results. Would you have any *imexpensive* (knowing resin can be some expensive shit) recommendations for reasonably easy resins and mixes to work with? For making a mold as well? I see all these people pulling out their jugs and stuff and I'm like oh jesus im so inexperienced what are these :')


----------



## xxokamishinaxx (Sep 27, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> _DO NOT_ use clay for a mask! Of all the things that you don't do, that one falls into the "Not In A Million Years" category. It will be too heavy and too fragile to be of any use. Since you're new, you didn't know that. If you look around on the 'net, you will find some resin mask tutorials. That is a better way to go for what sounds like a kigurumi animegao mask.



'"Not In a Million Years' category" that had me dying oh lord :''))


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 28, 2016)

xxokamishinaxx said:


> Oi, so air dry clay is a no go? Like polyform/ Model Air? Not even something like paper clay? Ouch that's a bummer ;-; thanks for suggesting resin, I've seems tons on it and k actually like the idea and the quality of the results. Would you have any *imexpensive* (knowing resin can be some expensive shit) recommendations for reasonably easy resins and mixes to work with? For making a mold as well? I see all these people pulling out their jugs and stuff and I'm like oh jesus im so inexperienced what are these :')


Smooth-On has sample size kits of resin you can buy that have enough for a mask. The pricing is not that bad. The buck to work off of can be made from Plastilina Roma modeling clay. If you work over a foam wig form, it won't take much clay to make a buck. Just make sure you build the buck slightly wider/taller than the size of your own noggin. A sample size kit of two part silicone rubber will make the liner for your mold and some plaster bandages from a craft store can create the supporting shell for a one-shot deal.

I'm linking to Qarrezel on DeviantArt for what I consider the best tutorial on resin masks. http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/gallery/7080403/Tutorials

Also, the Smooth-On website has great info on how to use their products. https://www.smooth-on.com/


----------

